# Paxton's flight



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Susie just called and Paxrton is at the airport ready to hit the skys.
Here is her flight info if anyone wants to track her arrival  

Flight # 6373 leaving Huntington, WV at 11:52 AM
Arrive Cincinnati 12:44PM
Leaving Cincinnati flight # 4985 1:25 PM 
Arrive Dallas 2:54 PM

I'm about to get ready to head to Dallas so I wont be on....but when I get back to town I will be sure to post! Its about a 3 hr drive for those who dont know  I'm so excited!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see new pictures. Have a safe trip.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

drive safe and we will be waiting! :aktion033:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Ooooh, I'm so excited for you and Paxton! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Will be checking for updates :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope everything goes well & you & Paxton are back home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Have a safe trip ! It's overcast in Houston. Hope you don't hit rain.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG, OMG, I can't wait :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Pictures ASAP please!! :smilie_daumenpos: Oooh, puppy breath coming our way! :aktion033: :aktion033: Have a great time at the airport Jaimie!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How exciting!! I can't wait to see pictures!! Hope you're having a safe drive and that you feel better, Jaimie.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How exciting!! Have a safe trip and that goes for Paxie too! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, thats great!! :aktion033: You must be so excited. :chili: I can't wait to see some pictures of him.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: so exciting :chili: can't wait


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, I finally found the flight (Delta) and she landed on time in Cleveland!! :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a lot of traveling in one day for one tiny pup! I bet we get to see "sleeping" pics tonight...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so excited! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

be careful, looking forward to seeing your newest


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jaimie and I texted and she is in Dallas and headed to DFW. Paxton's flight was 20 minutes late leaving Cincy so they'll be there plenty early.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Safe travels Jaimie and Paxton, I'm very excited for you both :chili: :chili: :chili: Can't wait to see puppy pics


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

According to Flight Aware website, the flight "Arrived 5 minutes ago! (track log)"

It won't be long now before Jamie has the new bundle of fluff in her arms!!!! 

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't wait for Jamie to get home so that we can get a full account and see pics of the new little "P".


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She sent me a picture on my phone but I can't make it open big enough to really see and I can't post it either. Sorry guys but she does have Paxton!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

YAY :aktion033: glad to see she got paxton :aktion033: i bet she will be up all night playing! cant wait for the pictures


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Welcome Paxton


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Great news! I'm so glad Paxton arrived safely!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I can definitely tell you that Paxton arrived safely and is headed back to LA with her Mom. I met them at the airport and got to pet the little bundle of joy! :aktion033: I could tell by Jaime's face how excited she was to have her new baby! Paxton hadn't even peed in her kennel on that long flight. It was a bit confusing trying to find Delta Cargo, but all's well that ends well! Oh, and Jaime got to meet Coco, as well. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Way to go. :smilie_daumenpos: I wish I could have gotten to see her too. Well -- we'll just have to wait for those pics.

BTW -- wasn't Jamie going to call her Piper? When did she change to Paxton? Well, I guess that a "P" is a "P". Piper or Paxton, I bet that we all fall in love with her.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WE NEED PICTURES.......SOON!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> WE NEED PICTURES.......SOON!!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Well, I was in such a hurry to get there before arrival time that I forgot to pick up my camera, but I know there is a video and there are also some pics.  They didn't leave until after 4 CST, and it is a 3 hour drive home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So glad to hear that Paxton and Jaimie are together!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-I have goosebumps! So glad Paxton is safe in Jaimie's arms. What a great addition to her family! :smilie_daumenpos: Can't wait for pics :chili:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

yay :aktion033: so glad she arrived safely! awww like i said this many times,  i cant wait for pictures!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: GREAT NEWS :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:chili: YAY! I can't wait to see PICS!! :chili:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: That's great news that Jaimie and Paxton are united and on their way home :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Not sure what the time diff is in LA but we are central time here and it's 6.40pm so if their time is the same they should be getting close to home now


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

YEA!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of the newest pea pod!! :biggrin:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

The newest *sweetP* is almost home -- I know this has done more for Jaimie than any antibiotic or antinflammatory ever could!

Welcome to our newest SM member! :innocent:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: Can't wait to see the photos of little Paxton!!! :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I am SO on the edge of my seat - I keep signing on looking for an update!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Me too-where's the new member of OUR family :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Jaimie ~ I am so relieved Paxton is safe in your arms :grouphug: 



Now for the YIPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! And dancin' Chilis..... :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:w00t: I can't take it anymore where are you?!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we made it home finally...will give details tomorrow and more pics but here is one...she is beautiful..reminds me of pix when i brought her home. quite a bit of staining but nothing that wont go away.

they are getting along well and will show video later. i have a friend over who went on the jouney with me and the dogs are getting to know each other.


[attachment=28125axton_arrival.jpg]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

i'm so glad you're home safely and she is precious :wub: please update tomm..i waited up tonight for your pics :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well now we really have "3 peas in a pod". 

I'm so glad you made it home safely. Kisses to all. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yay!! glad you're all safe and sound! she's soooooooooo cute, jaimie! can't wait to hear all about your trip!!

:grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How precious!!! Paxton is adorable!! :wub: :wub: You can tell just from that one picture that she has personality!!! :biggrin: I can't to hear more about your airport adventure and see more pics of the Ps!!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww jaimie she is so cute :wub: you are so lucky! give her lots of hugs and kisses from all of us~ welcome paxton!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's simply adorable!! I'm so glad you're home safe and sound, and that the kids are getting along already! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yeah!!! I am SO excited for Jamie!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Paxton is so cute! Looks like Pixel likes her new sister!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby! How very exciting for you. She is beautiful!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

:wub: Welcome home Paxton!!! She's adorable!! :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS - what a DARLING :aktion033: :aktion033: . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Glad you are all home safe & sound. 

Congratulations on your new baby girl, she looks delightful!! :wub:


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Terrific news and such a sweet picture! I hope she had a nice quiet evening. Does she get to go to work today????*


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh she is gorgeous Jaimie. Congratulations, she is just precious.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Well now we really have "3 peas in a pod".[/B]



That's what I was thinking!!!! So now it's 3 peas (and a mommy) in a (new) pod!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad that all is well!!! Yea!!!!!! Welcome home, Paxton!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH MY...what a little darlin'!! and yes she looks a lot like Pixel to me too!! ENJOY! ENJOY! ENJOY!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!! I can't wait for more pictures! I'm glad things went so well! She is so cute! How old is she?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Utter and and complete preciousness<sup>3</sup>

Leslie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's a cutiepie, welcome home Paxton. :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: congrats....she is adorable

kat


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Jaimie-Paxton is just adorable!! :wub: I just want to pick her up and cuddle with her. Can't wait for LOTS more pictures!! :chili:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oh WOW!!! :smilie_daumenpos: She's precious :wub: congrats!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Glad she made it. She is a cutie!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful puppy. What an exciting time for you - enjoy!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your darling new puppy. She is so cute!

Cyndi


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

k...when you get a chance, i think you should start a new thread with a million pics of your gang.....
i'll be <strike>im</strike>patiently waiting. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> k...when you get a chance, i think you should start a new thread with a million pics of your gang.....
> i'll be <strike>im</strike>patiently waiting.
> 
> :biggrin:[/B]


I second Carrie's suggestion!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's soooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!! I'm definitely in love with the latest "P". :wub: :wub: 

Can't wait for more pics. Hope everyone is adjusting well to one another.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations Jaimie!!!
I am glad that Paxton made her way safe to you. I am also glad that the other two p's are taking her in with open arms. Now, I need some more pics!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: PAXTON :chili: :chili: very cute :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a sweetie Paxton is! New puppies are so exciting!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

A good thing that you went yesterday to pick her up. Today would have been another story. I don't know if you watched the news, but there has been already a lot of rain and flooding in the Dallas area today.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG, Paxton is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome home Miss Third P.... Paxton, we are so happy for you and your Mommy!

YEAH! :aktion033: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

